# Candy Yum Yum



## mekaboo (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Copperhead (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it! You look so pretty! I love CYY. Did you use a liner with it?


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 28, 2012)

You look amazing!!!


----------



## mekaboo (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you Copperhead and Richelle!!!  I did use Vino liner with it


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 1, 2012)

So pretty  Love Candy Yum Yum but I'm so terrified of bright colors but I really wanna try out sum brights next time I'm at the Mac counter.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 1, 2012)

OMG true blood!


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2012)

i love this look on you. your fabulous. i could neva work that lip color neva. lol


----------



## aradhana (Sep 1, 2012)

wow! it looks great!


----------



## tats (Sep 5, 2012)

looks great on you


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 6, 2012)

That lipstick looks amazing on you! I could never pull off that color!


----------



## fintia (Sep 12, 2012)

You are rocking that lipstick! looks stunning on you


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 25, 2012)

This lipstick is made for you.


----------



## AngieM (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the lippy!!!


----------



## MUnovice-08 (Sep 29, 2012)

That colour just pops off of your skin tone! love it !


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful! 
  	Candy Yum Yum looks amazing on you!
  	I wish I could pull of shades like that...


----------



## NuYoRicanBeauty (Jan 30, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## EndingStart (Jan 31, 2013)

That colour is perfect on you... you look incredible thanks for sharing!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 4, 2013)

I love Candy Yum-Yum <3 so happy MAC brought it back permanently!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 11, 2013)

Candy Yum-Yum is amazing  SO glad its permanent <3 <3 <3


----------



## purelyfabulous (Feb 20, 2013)

Oooooh girl! That vino liner is pretty!


----------



## roseshavethorns (Feb 20, 2013)

That pink looks so good with your skin tone! Very nice.


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Look so great on you  So funky!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 24, 2013)

I LOVE candy yum yum and it looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks beautiful, love your makeup!


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 21, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Looks beautiful, love your makeup!


  	Thanks very much!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

This is gorgeous on you!!


----------

